# Musicians: Plug here!



## ghar (Jan 18, 2008)

It seems that FA:musicians don't get enough exposure on the website. Most people browse straight for the porn, etc. Even the four "recent music" slots seem to get constantly bumped off by random non-music recordings. I'm creating this thread as a chance for the actual musicians of FA to get a bit more exposure.

So, respond to the thread with whatever you'd like. I'd recommend stating the software/hardware you use, the type of music you produce, and a short introduction about yourself in general. Feel free to add any more that you'd like. Remember, providing software details and such could show you who would be a good collaboration choice.

(Provided I don't linger elsewhere), I'll keep this first post edited (as best I can) with a short list of the artists who post, providing a link to their FA pages and such.

So yeah:
------------------------------------
*AlexCross*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alexcross/
*Aureametaphus*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aureametaphus/
*Avalanche*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/x-volt/
*blacknblue*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blacknblue/
*CHICAGOÂ¤lollie*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chicago-lollie/
*CloudTigerBB*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cloudtigerbb/
*emptyF*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/emptyF/
*Esplender*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Esplender/
*foxamoore*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxamoore/
*Ghar*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ghar/
*Kurrel*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurreltheraven/
*Marwan*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marwan/
*Redin Outmir*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redinoutmir/
*Renard*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/renardv/
*sakket*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sakket/
*TacoTai*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/TacoTai/
*Temper*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/djtemper/
*Tiarhlu*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tiarhlu/
*Wolfhound*: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfhound/

(Also, a list courtesy of Wolfhound. I'll get these organized, soon.):
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/moonlitesymphony
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mandoandy
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/colson
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kawazuawazili
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atma505
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lazz-
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/davidn
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/oddy
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sandwalker
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/threetails
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yuki-x-amamizu
------------------------------------
I went ahead and updated the list with a few well-known (and some not-so-known) musicians that I've already found on FA. I figured the list needed a bit of initial content.


----------



## Esplender (Jan 21, 2008)

I make noise music when I'm bored, I currently have plans on composing some serious material. I release most of my noise recordings under the band name Bastard Fuck, which you can find under my submissions. There's also a myspace space which has barely been touched.  

For mixing and producing; I use Magix music maker 10

My hardware is composed of:
A Stagg stratocaster with stock pickups (No longer used)
A Warmoth guitar (V2 body, Jackson neck, Floyd Rose Original bridge) with Seymour Duncans (LW-HMET and LW-CH1)
A Roland drum kit with a TD-6V module
A Line 6 Toneport KB37 (It's coupled with my Creative X-Fi Platinum for recording purposes and doubles as a midi controller, I use the Gearbox software that comes along with it for the guitar effects)

There has yet to be a song in which the Warmoth or the KB37 is used in. But there will be, soon.


----------



## TacoTai (Jan 21, 2008)

I write and record music. My main type is classical but I am working on vocals, I'm just not quite used to hearing myself a lot. I love pieces that tell stories and usually write those. My music can be found at my FA page, under the same name.

My only software is my recording program, which is aduacity.

Everything else is the real thing. My main instruments are:
Tenor Sax
Baritone Sax
Soprano Sax
Basoon
A little bit of piano
Bass voice

My gallery is only full of old MIDI works at the moment though.


----------



## Redin Outmir (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe that they made a forum for musicians. ^^

Anyways, I write mostly classicalish music for piano and small ensembles. I use Finale Allegro 2005 which is the paid-for version, however you can download the free version at finale.com . I've only ever had one live performance of my music, but I have a small string quartet that will be performing the song that I am currently working on.

My main instruments are:
Trumpet
Alto Sax
Clarinett
Piano

My secondary instruments are:
Tenor, bari, soprano, and soprillo sax.
French Horn and Baritone (I'm working on trombone but I have difficulty getting the slide positions in tune)
Bass and alto clarinetts
Guitar

Instruments I want to learn:
Theramin
Serpent Horn

My FA page, http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redinoutmir/ , has a few songs but due to computer issues I have not been able to post any new ones for a while.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 26, 2008)

I am a performer and composer.

I have played tuba since the early 90s and for a time was working on a masters degree in performance but had to drop it due to funding reasons. I am however about to finish my masters in music composition.

I also play electric bass, and can hack my way around guitar and piano. I want to learn mandolin soon and actually gain some skill on  it. I sing in a baritone range. 

My music is a mix of various influences. Too many to name here, but I have many different sounds I like to use and am always happy to experiment. I have a strong sense of rhythm and tend to use a lot of low notes in my music.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey everyone ^_^ ... I'm Kiffa, and I've been recording something resembling music on and off for 20 years. As to what kind of music I do? I'm kind of all over the map. I guess I tend towards synth-pop for the most part, but I've also dabbled in power-rock, Xmas music, a cappella, acoustic ballads, protest songs and modern translation of short classical pieces. Basically, I do whatever the voices in my head tell me to do whatever the mood strikes me to do. I kind of consider myself more of a songwriter than a true musician, and in most cases I consider the lyrics to be the most important part of the songs I write. Except for the ones that are instrumentals. 

So far, two songs have gotten me the most recognition: a solo song called "Winter", and a furry-themed parody called "Nobody's Watching Me", which I recorded with fellow FA musician Sedge Hare under the name Drama Armada. I'm participating in February Album Writing Month beginning this coming weekend, so hopefully I'll have a bunch of new material to start uploading soon.

Uh... that's it, I guess. Thanks for indulging me. ^_^


----------



## sakket (Feb 22, 2008)

my god. walls of text are discouraging me from clicking on anything!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1095151/
MY MUSIC HAS LYRICS GUYS.


----------



## Aureametaphus (Mar 1, 2008)

I compose classical, techno, piano, 8-16 bit music.

I use Fruityloops Studio 7, some plugins for that.
For classical I use EastWest virtual instruments.
For techno I use mostly the stuff that comes with FL Studio.
For piano I use the Bosendorfer 290 (another EastWest instrument)
For my nintendo music I use soundfonts, samples, and some VST plugins.

I used to write midis with a program called Recording Session (released sometime back in 90's, old).

I can play piano, marched with a drumline, been to Grand Nationals competition with that.
I am learning guitar as my friend played that before he died, I want to keep the legacy.

I like to draw too but I don't have time to practice that much so I just write music instead. Quicker.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2008)

Plug on behalf of blacknblue because he's awesome: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blacknblue


----------



## kurreltheraven (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi this is Kurrel the Raven. (aka Kwookywomble from the first song.) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurreltheraven/

I started writing computer music in BASIC on the C64 listening to Technotronic and M/A/R/R/S, graduated to various tracking programs on Amiga while listening to ambient and rave and acid and breakcore, then graduated again to Buzz on PC listening to IDM and rap and whatever else people posted to MP3.com. Then i plugged a lot of stuff into Buzz when its external plugin support got good and got Tracktion and energyXT to do stuff that Buzz didn't do well (multitrack recording/playback and step recording being some of them) listening to shoegaze.

Buzz is currently being superceded by Buze (a clone, in beta) and i've been listening to the Smiths and Django Reinhardt.

I've been that popular in the fandom because i refuse to filk. One of my favourite songs on FA is 'Tit Punching' by Reynard_V.

Also i draw.

BTW if anyone wants to catch a great deal for VSTi and it's before 30 March when you read this, Wusikstation 4 is going for $60 with a few gigabytes of extra instruments included.


----------



## emptyF (Mar 10, 2008)

hello, i'm emptyF.  i make music.  i like to think i make good music.  at any rate, my music is better than my drawrings.  i play guitar and bass and i sing.  i record these with a tascam dp-01fx digital recorder because it is all i can understand.

please go listen to my music.

thank you


----------



## Wolfhound (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, why not...

Hello there. I'm Wolfhound. I'm a composer and an alto sax player who does mostly jazz/blues, but ventures into other styles if the opportunity presents itself. I'm lucky enough to have been able to get people to perform my pieces, some of which are in my gallery. My musical philosophy is to keep it real; consequently, I post live recordings of actual instruments.

I'd be honoured if you dropped by my gallery on occasion.

Speaking of other musicians, I also recommend (non-exclusive and in no particular order):

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/moonlitesymphony
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mandoandy
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/colson
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kawazuawazili
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atma505
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lazz-
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/davidn
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/oddy
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sandwalker
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/threetails
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yuki-x-amamizu


----------



## ghar (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry guys, been slacking on updating the list a bit. Give me a few and I'll get right on it.


----------



## SkylerPony (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi.
I don't have very much uploaded at the moment, but I'm a Reason user and fairly chilled out in my styles.
I'm influenced mostly by film scores I guess. not really sure what else to say. :">

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1000361/
and recently...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1184281/

Would LOVE lots of loverly comments. 

I do draw as well, head over to http://www.furaffinity.net/user/skylerpony/


----------



## kamunt (Mar 31, 2008)

Good day, Fur Affinity, and may I also express my delight at seeing a music forum on FAF finally! :3 I suppose you may call this my plug!

When I take on the role of producer, I go by MvM, which was originally Man vs. //achine. However, when I take on the role of creating live sound, I go by MvM. My equipment thus far is nothing special, but I make do:

*MvM:*

FL Studio 8 Producer Edition + Sytrus
Sony ACID Music Studio 6.0
ReFX Vanguard Software Synthesizer (Demo)
Reason 3.5 (bootlegged but ONLY so that I may learn the interface properly...which is not going so well. :cry: )
CRAZY BUTTSECKS MAGICIANS!!!

*Kamunt:*

Logitech USB Microphone (packaged w/ Karaoke Revolution Party)
Tenor II to bass voice
Yamaha Xeno trumpet
Old acoustic guitar (needs repairs)
_Really_ old clarinet (needs repairs)
_REALLY_ old violin (needs repairs)
I am also sporadically teaching myself the piano

As MvM, in terms of production styles, I literally try to produce every genre and subgenre (and sub-subgenre) that I can manage to find. As of right now, the only genres I don't even have a demo version complete for are country, pop, europop/-dance and blues. But, my studies are primarily focused on mostly electronica and all of its subgenres that lay within. I don't honestly have one favorite style, and I'll often subconsciously superimpose one style onto another one when in the initial stages. My hip-hop productions are a nice example with this, what with the glitchy hi-hats in "Q.U.A.C.K." and the deep, digital bass sample in "Something Newtiful". As of yet, I haven't found an electronica subgenre I haven't liked. I think I may eventually head into IDM, however; breakneck chaos and schizophrenic drums are something that I can do without even really thinking about. :twisted:

As Kamunt, in terms of vocal styles, I get around even here. I'm classically-trained with some musical theater work, but I've found myself singing (well) anywhere from The Eagles' "Desperado" to Slipknot's "Before I Forget". X3 Indeed, I've even had my way with Dethklok. Why I can do a guttural death metal voice at all is beyond me. -.-; Seriously, WTF. But anyways, yeah. Classical, R&B, metal, musical theater and not much rock is where my vocal talents generally are.  In terms of my trumpet, I used to do jazz, but I was unfortunately forced to make a choice between "Concert Choir" and "Jazz Ensemble" in 7th grade, two after-school audition-only groups and chose choir over jazz trumpet. So, I'm mostly a classical trumpet player, but I love playing melodies of songs I know on my trumpet, just thinking about them, since I have perfect pitch and all that jazz *snrk*, blah blah blah *toots his own horn* *double-snrk*.

My inspirations are primarily Kanye West for hip-hop and general production style; Venetian Snares for hardcore IDM and stuttering drum goodness and for making my ears bleed on a regular basis; Hive for his awesome drum 'n' bass style; Mindless Self Indulgence for so flawlessly combining industrial, punk, metal and jungle and literally creating a genre all their own; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart for kicking so much ass at composing (singing his Requiem = <3 <3 <3 ); TiÃ«sto for rocking the trance world on a regular basis; Oakenfold for being able to combine breakbeat and trance in such a hard-hitting and epic way. For singing...well, I honestly don't know. I know even less for trumpet, LOL. :?

I'd post some "good places to start" with me, but this post is already very tl;dr as it is. :cry:


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 1, 2008)

I noticed my name was already on the list before I got here *thumbs up* so I don't need to really pimp my work out. Just head to my FA page @ http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alexcross and let me hear your thoughts on my work. Critique is much appreciated.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello. I'm also an FA musician. I play violin, piano, and saxophone on occasion, but I've stopped for years in favor of making electronic music, my true passion.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/eshmasesh/
I use FL Studio 7, a huge sample database, and a few great VSTs like Edirol Orchestra and Nexus. One day, I'll get into Reason and learn how to use my korg kontrol 49 midi controller properly.


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ey, I'm Anubis, and I am a bass player.  

I'm part of a band called Introverse, and for the past 6 months we have met every week in my friend's basement and made our music.  Even though we're just a bunch of 16 year olds with busy lives, we're still pretty serious about it.  Our rehearsals last usually 5 or 6 hours, and we practice once or twice a week.  Our style is a mix between Porcupine Tree, Pink Floyd, and The Mars Volta.  We've quite recently acquired a vocalist, and have finished our first vocal song, which can be seen here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1202988/

We also do quite a bit of jamming, and I might post some of those recordings.  Although I am only the bassist, I still contribute greatly to the writing process of our songs.  I'm also pretty good at guitar, but I definitely prefer bass (which I'm sick at if I might add).  Right now I'm using a 180$ bass that's a pice of crap and sounds terrible for recording, but I'm actually ordering a Fender American Standard Jazz Bass tomorrow, so that should improve things.  Our guitarist is also currently building himself a strat from scratch.  Well, that's about all I have to say.  There will be more on FA soon....


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Apr 8, 2008)

Name's Ak-Nolij. The game's music. :3 EDIT: AND drawing.

Software:
-Propellerheads' Reason 3.0
-Recycle(rarely)
-CM Studio's EnergyXT2 Core(soon)

Hardware:
-My Mother's Laptop(current)
-My Home PC(in storage)
-KeyStation 49e(in storage)

At the moment, I make Hip Hop/Techno/Reggaeton music despite my restrictions. I've been making music for roughly 2 years now since I turned 14. Over the time I've learned alot of techniques and strategies on improving my craft and incorporating the best of both worlds of equipment into my arsenal. Not to mention how truly fun it is.

At the moment, I've been trying to branch my craft into all sorts of styles of music such as Jazz, Drum 'N' Bass and Funk, but due to the lack of real-time tools such as a decent MIDI controller, it's a very slow process. I'm shaping my craft to the point that whatever I make has a little bit of everything mixed in, you know?

I'm going to learn Piano very soon, which will indeed benefit me very much. ^___^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ak-nolij/

~Ak-Nolij

P.S.- I have more music uploaded in other spots such as MySpace and SoundClick. I'll have 'em up on Fur Affinity pretty soon.


----------



## Huepow00 (Apr 17, 2008)

*http://www.furaffinity.net/user/huepow00/*

Huepow00 Here!

I've been making music for about 7 years now using tools ranging from NoteWorthy Composer and Anvil for MIDI's, to ACID and FLStudio for MP3's - all of which I continue to use to this day. I mostly fall into 'Progressive Trance/Euro Dance/Happy Hardcore', but I am constantly trying new things and new styles. I also enjoy Transcribing Rare - Hard to find songs into MIDI's.

--> I have also been involved in providing music for various Fangame's & Other Media Including:
[Sonic: Firestorm] - Musician
[Super Sonic Knockout] - Musician
[The Sonic Show] - Contracted Musician ("Season 2 Intro Theme")
[Sonic the Hedgehog 4] - Lead Musician
[Kirby : Cosmic Chaos] - Musician


----------



## eorpheus (Apr 20, 2008)

I swear to god I'm a musician, though my page won't really show it :<

Undergrad for percussion performance right now at a conservatory in Baltimore, but am also very interested in video game music.  When remixing, I use Sonar 3 and occasionally audacity, and I've been playing with Digital Performer, Reason, and Peak in my computer music class.

As a percussionist, I play jazz and classical.  That means marimba, timpani, snare drum, orchestral percussion, etc on the classical side, and drumset and vibes on the jazz side--mostly vibes.

I'm extremely reluctant to post ANYTHING musical I do under this handle because I don't want people to figure out who I am :X  but maybe I'll make some fa-exclusive stuff and post it...


----------



## Shirou (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shirou/

I go under the artist name "The Eclectic Racoon" and I'm relatively new to music, only having a year of experience. I can play some guitar (I have two acoustic guitars) and some keyboard, so I compose most of my music in Renoise (a tracker). If it's not composed in Renoise, it's composed in PSPSeq in between lessons while I'm running around at school. I don't have a particular style, but I usually go for lo-fi with some complicated drum patterns. Right now I'm working on an album, and... yeah, what else is there to say? I'd rather let the music speak for itself. The oldest songs in the gallery are rather... bad. Or rather, most of the songs are bad, but still. It's something, and so far it has motivated me to continue making music.

And nope, I don't sing. Every song is instrumental. Or, sort of. Sometimes I sample a voice into an instrument. 

Hardware: M-Audio KeyRig 49
PC
PSP (;P)

Software: Renoise
PSPSeq


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 3, 2008)

It would be so super-awesome if the list in the initial post of this thread was, you know, actually _updated_ to include the people who've posted in it since it started.


----------



## Tilt (May 18, 2008)

No love for Tilt??

I knew it was just a phase...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tilt/


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 19, 2008)

If the initial post in this thread isn't updated very soon, I'm going to hijack it.


----------

